# anyone have a spare male FR shrimp ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have about ten nice painted fire reds, but they all appear to be female. Some have moulted recently. I'd like to find them at least one boyfriend, and it would be nice not to have go too far to find him. 
If you have a male to spare, please let me know.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a spare male PFR that you can have. I am pretty close to you too. You can come this way tomorrow if you want.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's very kind.. sorry I didn't get to this sooner. I had to get Rogers out to find out why my net kept failing to work. Seems there was a problem with the cable itself.
I'm in Markham tomorrow and busy Friday. any chance I could come by over the weekend ?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

No problem. Yes, this weekend works for me. I am available this Sunday from the mid afternoon on.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I can do Sunday afternoon. I'll send a PM, get the address. See if I have anything you might like in exchange.


----------

